# Anyone really recently deposit DIK with RCI?



## JackieD (May 15, 2014)

Hello,
I haven't paid my 2014 DIK fees yet.  I was contemplating just giving it back but didn't.  I will pay it since I guess I'm not quite ready to give up yet...Has anyone RECENTLY deposited theirs with RCI? I can't get the deposit calculator to work (RCI says no one else is having that problem~~yeah right) and I want to know roughly how many points I may get. It's a 1 BR red week.  I know it's first come/first serve for better weeks but if there's anyone who was very late like me..... I'd appreciate knowing what you received.

Thanks!


----------



## dsfritz (May 16, 2014)

*dik*

I just deposited w/ RCI a liitle over a week ago- q bedroom, Red time, and got 17 pts.


----------



## JackieD (May 17, 2014)

thank you VERY much!


----------

